# Front fender installation



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey, so I'm putting the front fenders inner and outer fenders on my 70 lemans I want to know what's the best way? I bought a complete bolt set for it.

The car came with them off so I don't know if I should do the inners or the actual fenders on first. 

I know not to snug it up right away but any other tips or tricks?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Either put the inners on first, or assemble both the inners and outers together with both off the car, then install together as a unit. (I had better luck doing them individually on my '69, personally).

Bear


----------

